# Farewell to Tassie



## TasChris (5/6/14)

Its with a heavy heart that I have to hand in my Tasmanian passport as I am moving to the mainland for work.
I'm relocating to South Western Victoria so I should be well acclimatised to the weather.

I am happy to see that Tas is finally getting more organised with brew clubs etc and brew comps and the number of all grain brewers is climbing through the roof.

I have booked in for the necessary surgery and will also have to consider whether I need to come up with a new user name.

All the best
TasVicChris


----------



## DU99 (5/6/14)

if your around the colac area..Barwon Home Brewing for your supply's


----------



## Midnight Brew (5/6/14)

Wish you the best for your move to Victoria mate. If you're all settled in and want to venture to the eastern suburbs for a day the VIC July Swap is on Saturday 19th July. There'll be plenty of beer and good company.


----------



## Forever Wort (5/6/14)

You've done the right thing.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/6/14)

Hope you didn't get caught up in the PSG receivership thing.


----------



## Mardoo (5/6/14)

Username RamblinChris??? Good luck!


----------



## dago001 (5/6/14)

Good luck for the future buddy. Let me know where you are over there, and maybe we can catch up. We do a few trips ti Vic every year.
You can keep your head as well, enough ugly buggers down here without transplanting yours.
Cheers and Best Wishes
LagerBomb


----------

